# Intel Centrino Petition

## forceflow2

I have put up a petition requesting support by Intel of Centrino technology under Linux. If you care about this issue, please sign my petition.  http://www.petitiononline.com/xanthan/petition.html

----------

## subodh

done Owner of Centrino Laptop

----------

## knoxville

done, non centrino owner  :Smile: 

----------

## Swoon

done, Centrino-Laptop-Owner ...

But the right name is GNU/Linux, isn't it?

Aprospos: I had written an e-mail, but they told me, they won't tell about programs released in future... everywhere else you can read that they are waiting for user-interess...

Swoon

----------

## mb

hi...

imho only the wlan card is not supported...

intel centrino "technologie" is:

- intel pentium-m cpu		[supported]

- centrino-speedstep		[supported in 2.6.0-test1]

- intel chipset (e.g. i855pm)	[supported]

- integrated wlan		[unsupported]

but this **may** depend on some FCC regulations and/or country specific regulations.... i heard some rumors, that the intel pro/wireless 2100 mini-PCI and the broadcom BCM94306 hardware can do some funky stuff in the air.  :Twisted Evil: 

#mb_

----------

## forceflow2

If it is true that the hardware itself is the reasoning behind the lack of support then they should not have made it how they did.

----------

## forceflow2

over 170 sigs guys!  Doing good!

----------

## primeevil

hey guys. thats a cool idea. i have a centrino and the notebook wasnt cheap.

so i done it

----------

## hulk2nd

@mb

hi there,

btw if you are interested, the centrino speedstep is also supported in 2.4.2x or maybe even 2.4.xx. i dunno

you just need the processor.o from intel

greetz,

hulk

----------

## htj

signed... #246

----------

## dma

It appears to be this device...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68955#434089

----------

## forceflow2

 *dma wrote:*   

> It appears to be this device...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68955#434089

 

I don't think it is based on the broadcom chipset, I think it is Intel's own.

----------

## djmaze

done, non Centrino owner!

----------

## Inte

#264 and there is more space to sign up!

I'm a  :Evil or Very Mad:  Centrino owner.

----------

## barmalini

I've just signed the petition, but to be honest I´d rather have Intel reimburse the money that i've paid for that crappy wireless card so I could buy a card that actually work with Linux.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## forceflow2

 *barmalini wrote:*   

> I've just signed the petition, but to be honest I´d rather have Intel reimburse the money that i've paid for that crappy wireless card so I could buy a card that actually work with Linux. 

 

Wow, that would really be nice.

----------

## rdvrey

I have an Acer laptop with Centrino

----------

## Brooks

Signed and #200 at that!

Is there a prize? 

Anyone heard any news of the status of the drivers?

----------

## xcham

signed. Not a Centrino owner, but was thinking about it. now I'm rethinking it.

If you're in the same boat, definitely tell them that. if they know they're losing customers, maybe they'll listen.

----------

## wilburpan

 *barmalini wrote:*   

> I've just signed the petition, but to be honest I´d rather have Intel reimburse the money that i've paid for that crappy wireless card so I could buy a card that actually work with Linux. 

 

Are there Linux-friendly notebooks with a Pentium-M processor and an 855 chip without the built in wireless? All Centrino means is the combination of the three, but there are plenty of other wireless cards out there.

Theoretically, if there was such a notebook, you could put in a 802.11g card and have faster wireless speed than a Centrino with the benefits of the bigger L2 cache and longer battery life.

----------

## TactX

signed, non Centrino owner, but plan to be in the future   :Cool: 

----------

## andcon

 *wilburpan wrote:*   

> Theoretically, if there was such a notebook, you could put in a 802.11g card and have faster wireless speed than a Centrino with the benefits of the bigger L2 cache and longer battery life.

 

Aren't the next generation of Centrino systems going to use 802.11g? and aren't they due out this year?

----------

## forceflow2

 *wilburpan wrote:*   

>  *barmalini wrote:*   I've just signed the petition, but to be honest I´d rather have Intel reimburse the money that i've paid for that crappy wireless card so I could buy a card that actually work with Linux.  
> 
> Are there Linux-friendly notebooks with a Pentium-M processor and an 855 chip without the built in wireless? All Centrino means is the combination of the three, but there are plenty of other wireless cards out there.
> 
> Theoretically, if there was such a notebook, you could put in a 802.11g card and have faster wireless speed than a Centrino with the benefits of the bigger L2 cache and longer battery life.

 

I looked around and I can't seem to find a notebook like that anywhere.  I think at this moment only notebooks sporting the Centrino label have these things, and therefore they have the wireless lan card.

----------

## refresh

Signed  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AvEnGeRs

Support for the big lie called palladium?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## eee

 *forceflow2 wrote:*   

> I looked around and I can't seem to find a notebook like that anywhere.  I think at this moment only notebooks sporting the Centrino label have these things, and therefore they have the wireless lan card.

 

I've got a dell 600m with the truemobile mini-pci card.  I'm not actually using it (I purchased a Netgear pcmcia card), but at least there's some hope with the new broadcom drivers.  I'm quite happy to have a Pentium-M without bothering with Intel's silly wlan card.

Quite frankly I'd recommend doing this (and telling your friends as well) rather than signing the petition.  I doubt Intel will care about the petition, but they'll mind if they start losing money.  Then again, if their bottom line was impacted, they'd probably sue Dell to stop using the Centrino label unless it's got the proprietary Intel wlan.   Silly corporations.

----------

## forceflow2

 *eee wrote:*   

>  *forceflow2 wrote:*   I looked around and I can't seem to find a notebook like that anywhere.  I think at this moment only notebooks sporting the Centrino label have these things, and therefore they have the wireless lan card. 
> 
> I've got a dell 600m with the truemobile mini-pci card.  I'm not actually using it (I purchased a Netgear pcmcia card), but at least there's some hope with the new broadcom drivers.  I'm quite happy to have a Pentium-M without bothering with Intel's silly wlan card.
> 
> Quite frankly I'd recommend doing this (and telling your friends as well) rather than signing the petition.  I doubt Intel will care about the petition, but they'll mind if they start losing money.  Then again, if their bottom line was impacted, they'd probably sue Dell to stop using the Centrino label unless it's got the proprietary Intel wlan.   Silly corporations.

 

Wow, I'm surprised they haven't done that already. Intel has stated to me in E-Mails that Centrino meant that the Wireless Lan was part of the laptop.  Wonder if they know/care.

----------

## eee

The register wondered the same thing:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/archive/30198.html

----------

## jecosgrove

There is also a petition up for Broadcom.  The Dell Truemobil 1300s do not function, and Broadcom has not released any info for drivers.

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/BCM4301/

----------

## araemo

I just bought a Compaq X1000 series build-to-order model, you can order them without the wireless card(Saves like $50 off the price.. which is about what cheap 802.11b cards are going for these days... but I couldn't tell which 'cheap' 802.11b cards are supported under linux.. the big name companies don't print the chipsets on the boxes or on their websites.. and I can't find a collection of product #s that are known to contain linux-compatible chipsets.)

I don't really need the wireless internet yet, so I'm willing to sit tight until either drivers are available for the centrino card, or until I can buy myself a pair of cards and set up a home wireless linux AP.

Unfortunately, it hasn't arrived yet so I can't report on the linux-compatibility of the rest of it.

----------

## mozingod

Signed #1355.

A hopeful future Centrino owner...

----------

## mb

FYI: in addition to my last post in this thread: http://www.kerneltraffic.org/kernel-traffic/kt20030520_216.html#2

#mb

----------

## smiler.se

<---- #1594 

Im an otherwise happy Acer TM 800LCi owner   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kitano

1596 yesssss!

done, non centrino owner, if at all, i'd by a pentium M...

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

#1597.

I don't own a Centrino laptop and I don't personally know anyone who does, but as a Linux user, any petition about Linux support on hardware is worth signing.

----------

## Rian S

I signed a while ago before I found this posting  :Very Happy: 

----------

## andrewfu

I was in another forum and saw this posting:

"Thank you for contacting Intel(R) Technical Support.

Intel(R) Centrino(TM) Mobile Technology driver development being scoped. Expect needed drivers first half 2004, if not sooner. 

Sincerely,

Carlos B.

Intel(R) Technical Support"

----------

## nin_freak_

done.

and started some threads for it in other forums

----------

## gorjusborg

"Centrino" is not a processor, it is a chipset.  In order to be considered a Centrino the machine must use a specific Intel processor (Pentium M), a specific Intel bridge (dunno the P/N), and finally the new power conserving wireless card they just came out with (not sure about the P/N here either).  

Intel is not releasing specs for the wireless chip because (this is rumor) it would potentially give people the ability to violate radio transmission strength guidelines set by the FCC (and communications authorities in other countries).  

I bought an IBM thinkpad X31 for this reason.  They let you have a 'Centrino' without the Intel wireless card, and give you the option to get a Cisco Aironet 350 mini-PCI card installed instead.  You'd never know the difference from the outside (these are internal cards) but the Aironet chip is supported in Linux.   :Smile: 

Hope this info is helpful for those considering buying laptops.

----------

## MADcow

<---4989

----------

## forceflow2

 *andrewfu wrote:*   

> I was in another forum and saw this posting:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Intel(R) Technical Support.
> 
> Intel(R) Centrino(TM) Mobile Technology driver development being scoped. Expect needed drivers first half 2004, if not sooner. 
> ...

 

You are absolutely correct about this. (dunno if they just posted what they got from me or if it was me.  If it was futuremark then it was me but I digress) I sent an E-Mail to Intel and they replied with exactly what is posted above.  Although continued signing of the petition is encouraged.  I would like to see the drivers before deciding that there is no point in signing anymore.  Thank you all for supporting this.

----------

## krunk

done.

----------

## hulk2nd

yes, its absolutely true that intel finally has announced drivers.

http://www.intel.com/support/notebook/centrino/sb/cs-006059-prd955.htm

greets,

hulk

----------

## yokem55

Another place to get a Pentium M notebook sans intel wireless (and sans Windows!!!!) is rjtech.com.  The hd5000 model they are selling is actually the same compaq x1000 mentioned above.  They are both manufactured by the taiwanese odm Compal.  I've also found a mini-pci 80211g card that uses an intersil chipset that supposedly has drivers for linux for it.  I won't be trying that out though for a bit since this lappy set me back a bit.

----------

## piviul

done.

Piviul

----------

## ParsEmAll

done #5288

happy to have an IBM Thinkpad X31 running gentoo Linux

----------

## licor

done #5474

planning on buying centrino based sony z1 or dell 8600.. any sugestions or recomendations are welcome.

----------

## hulk2nd

<--- has got a z1sp

look at this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100314

its about using the windows driver for the intel pro wireless card.

greets,

hulk

----------

## H-Dragon

signed #5489

----------

## mb777

signed #5493

----------

## Cthulhu

 *licor wrote:*   

> planning on buying centrino based sony z1 or dell 8600.. any sugestions or recomendations are welcome.

 

Same here  :Smile: 

Signed: #6484

----------

## thundersteele

If you want to pay money for it, (20$) you already can get the wlan card to work:

http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader

I used it 30 days, now I am waiting again for intel to finish this things. 

Would recommend centrino anyway, excellent performance at very little weight and long battery duration. 

My guide for Z1 is here:

http://home.arcor.de/enton/vaioz1.html

^^ still writing, not ready jet.

----------

